# Humphries potential



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

What do Raps guys think of Humphries? Obviously, he's still only around 21, but what he does he need to do to get more p/t? Do you see any breakout potential in him (a la David West), or is he going to be a rebounding-specialist reserve for the rest of his career?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think (as with most players) he only looks good with regular playing time. In the spot minutes he's been getting in garbage time and when other players are in foul trouble he looks pretty bad.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Humpries reminds me of Hoffa a tad bit. 
Pretty sad.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

needs to shedd some wieght and be better from the FT line.
reminds of Micheal Bradley.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Just wanted to say, that I think with consistent minutes, he could be a breakout guy.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree that with more minutes he could be effective. The problem is he doesn't have much offense, so he can only take it inside and defenders can easily play off of that. Either way, the minutes just aren't there for him at this point. We already have Bosh, Bargnani, Rasho and Garbajosa splitting minutes at the big man positions, and even Graham at times when we're going small (he's a terrific rebounder for his size). I just don't see the minutes there for Humphries, he's an injury fill-in at this point.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Right now the only thing he can do is rebound. If somehow he develops a mid-range game I can see him become a player similar to PJ Brown or Mcdyess (post-injuries) player. Until then, you just can't keep Humphries on the floor for extended period of time since he is a liability on offense.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Humphries averaged like 21 ppg in his freshman year at Minny. I know he has some offense. Just think he rushes it too much around the net, or when he posts up.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Hump definitely has potential.

To be honest, I think that he has relied so much on superior size and athleticism throughout his career, that he has struggled now that nearly everyone is big and athletic.

He was a black hole on offence in Utah. Its good to see him passing a bit. He has had some pretty impressive drive and dunks from the high post. He must need to work on his mid-range jumper, since he never shoots it.

His savvy is pretty limited. He can rebound though, and that is where he needs to start. The better he rebounds the more he will play, and the more touches he gets.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

K-Hump is the perfect example of a guy that should've stayed in school for the full 4 years. He could developed his game, worked on his short jump shots and post moves, and come out as a highly over-rated lottery pick in 2008 for example. He could have earned a 3 year guaranteed deal at $2M a year.

Instead, he gets taken in the mid-first round and gets about $1M a year.
After that, he will bounce around different training camps, and go back and forth to the D-League (there will always be big rebounders coming of of the NCAA - they're a dime a dozen).

Maybe he'll land in the Russian league or something.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> K-Hump is the perfect example of a guy that should've stayed in school for the full 4 years. He could developed his game, worked on his short jump shots and post moves, and come out as a highly over-rated lottery pick in 2008 for example. He could have earned a 3 year guaranteed deal at $2M a year.
> 
> Instead, he gets taken in the mid-first round and gets about $1M a year.
> After that, he will bounce around different training camps, and go back and forth to the D-League (there will always be big rebounders coming of of the NCAA - they're a dime a dozen).


Or he might have been exposed as a limited player in college and fallen out of the first round. He was drafted in the lottery, will have made around 6.5 million by the time he's 22, and has the chance to move on to an even more lucrative contract at that young age, if he works hard enough. 

Financially, he definitely made the right call. He's not going to be out of the NBA after his rookie contract.

I just wish his arms were a little longer...just like Hoff.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

I think we did win the trade for Hoffa, but I don't like Humphries, he's a hoger in my book, if you pay attention when he's on the court, everytime he receives a pass, he'll usually shoot it, he rarely passes to another teamate, and usually he doesn't make the basket. I don't think he's going to get any better because there's no minutes for him on the court.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

thankfully he's coming up on a contract year so has all the incentive in the world to improve over the offseason and he's in a good environment to do so.

I still like his potential as a hustle player coming off the bench and even as a part of a big line with Bosh and Bargnani (post-garbo i guess).


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys thought you were going to get a steal out of the trade. Hoffa and hump have very similar DNP Games. I told you guys hump was a bad player and both teams were taking out each others trash.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> You guys thought you were going to get a steal out of the trade. Hoffa and hump have very similar DNP Games. I told you guys hump was a bad player and both teams were taking out each others trash.


I don't think anyone considered it to be a steal; however, they did think it was better than having Hoffa. He also has a lower salary so that's a plus, and its not like the Jazz are getting much out of Hoffa. Also, another reason for trading Hoffa was because he was going to get bashed here since he was one of Babcock's critical mistakes. 

Overall, we won that trade because for the Jazz it was useless, while it helped us in more way than one even if it doesn't show up in the way he plays.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I expect big things from this kid. And who cares if he isnt great on offense? The raps dont really need that..there lacking defense and thats what this kid brings to the table. We got a hell of a deal..Hoffa for this kid. We won that deal 100%. In the future i see him being a very important player for us and i just hope we can hang on to this kid and give him a chance that he deserves.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

don't know if i think he'll ever become 'important' for this team but you never know. still, when you consider hump, you have to consider what went out the door- the addition by subtraction reality obviously works in this case. anything hump can provide _himself_ would come as a bonus.

personally, the *"hoffa #8!!!"* complaints began to wear on me. i'm glad we don't hear them anymore. hump hasn't exactly changed the perception of our 2004 first-rounder from bust to boom, but it has morphed from bust to... silence. that's enough for me.

i don't know about his potential, though. i have a feeling he's the kind of player who would learn a lot better on the job than from just watching on the bench, but who knows how he'd ever get big minutes with our group. if he does stick around the raptors, i don't think he'll ever become an important piece for that reason, but i've been wrong about this stuff before. and i certainly don't know enough about kris humphries to make a judgment either way.

peace


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> You guys thought you were going to get a steal out of the trade. Hoffa and hump have very similar DNP Games. I told you guys hump was a bad player and both teams were taking out each others trash.



Granted you guys have a better team than we do, but I'm not convinced its deeper.

If you compare Hump vs Hoffa this season, who is getting the most production?

Hoffa is how old? 26? You think he is going to get any better? Hump is what, 21? I think he could still improve.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> Granted you guys have a better team than we do, but I'm not convinced its deeper.
> 
> If you compare Hump vs Hoffa this season, who is getting the most production?
> 
> Hoffa is how old? 26? You think he is going to get any better? Hump is what, 21? I think he could still improve.


Hoffa is getting better under Sloan. But the Jazz just don't have the need to play him with the team the Jazz have. But I watched Hoffa in Toronto, it just seems that Hoffa is getting better in Utah. He will never be a great player, but a decent backup he could become. The Jazz needed a bigger player than humphries seeing as even if humphries was still in Utah he would be getting the same minutes hoffa is getting. The Jazz just took the size of Hoffa since they need more depth at Center and SG.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

How would you know Hoffa is getting better? You watch the team practices? Cause he never sees the floor!


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Word of mouth. It's always the best way to get true facts. That or he is Hoffa's agent.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I think PJ Tucker is twice the player that K-Hump is. I don't care if he's 2-3 inches shorter - he's a bull on the court and he has proven offensive ability (proven in the NCAA anyway). Since A-Bar and Bosh are relatively soft on defense, PJ's hard-nosed approach will be very useful.

I think PJ is more likely to make an impact than K-Hump.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

> thankfully he's coming up on a contract year so has all the incentive in the world to improve over the offseason and he's in a good environment to do so.


I thought the team already extended him?

Talent and team needs wise I'd say the trade was close to wash. Mayhe Kris gets the nod becaue of his age but the differnce doesn't seem to be huge. However, by saving a few bucks I think you can say the Raps came out on top.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

shookem said:


> I thought the team already extended him?
> 
> Talent and team needs wise I'd say the trade was close to wash. Mayhe Kris gets the nod becaue of his age but the differnce doesn't seem to be huge. However, by saving a few bucks I think you can say the Raps came out on top.


BC picked up his option for next season, therefore it's a contract year where he'll be a restricted free agent.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> I think PJ Tucker is twice the player that K-Hump is. I don't care if he's 2-3 inches shorter - he's a bull on the court and he has proven offensive ability (proven in the NCAA anyway).


well, using that logic, Hump also has proven offensive ability.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Point the first: Hump makes me very very nervous whenever he gets the ball on offence. He looks to score too much (in difficult ways) when other better offensive players are on the court and in a better position to score.

Point the second: Hump is potentially a solid back up bigman to grab boards, block shots and score on putbacks. He and Pape are pretty similar in this respect, though I think Pape wil get ahead of him in the rotation.

Point the third: I agree that PJ Tucker is a better player, he just needs a season in the D league to work on his new life as a SF.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> You guys thought you were going to get a steal out of the trade. Hoffa and hump have very similar DNP Games. I told you guys hump was a bad player and both teams were taking out each others trash.


Which player was extended an option year?

you took the bigger piece of trash literally and figuratively.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hump's starting to show flashes of his potential. The guys a beast. With a little finesse and a lot of experience he's going to be an impact roleplayer.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

if he could be our Anderson Varejao, we'd be sitting happy...hopefully he keeps up his output from the last couple of games...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Very hard to judge guys like this. They seem to either have it or they don't.

How do you rank him against guys like:

Varajeo, Gooden, BrianCardinal, MattBonner, PapeSow, EddyNajera, ReggieEvans, Paculia, Maxiell, CorlissWilliamson, BrianGrant, UdonisHaslem, Brian Cook etc, etc. Lots of hustle guys out there. Do you invest PT in him over a Slokar?

He is no Boozer. He is no Ben Wallace.

His potential would be a 8th man on a good team. Kind of like JYD. He will never be a featured player in an offense. He needs to play D, rebound, and score on hustle plays.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Varajeo, Gooden, BrianCardinal, MattBonner, PapeSow, EddyNajera, ReggieEvans, Paculia, Maxiell, CorlissWilliamson, BrianGrant, UdonisHaslem, Brian Cook etc, etc. Lots of hustle guys out there. Do you invest PT in him over a Slokar?


Definitely invest in Kris over Slokar. I think Uros was just brought over as a Mago-buddy; I wouldn't get too excited about him.

I think Humphries could be a David Lee-type guy, if he wants it. I don't expect him to ever become a great passer/distributor or long-range shooter. I think he's a bull that's at his best under the hoop, outmuscling guys for rebounds and easy buckets. I'm not sure the Raps have any real muscle; I wouldn't call Rasho muscle. This is still a guy that destroyed the Big 10 as a freshman and is still only 22 years old. 

It'll be interesting to see how many minutes he'll get the rest of this season. If he continues to show this recent level of play, I could see Bryan giving him a Brian Cook-like deal this summer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

his option has been picked up for next year. can you sign extensions the offseason before?


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Again, K-Hump should have stayed in school. There is a lot to be gained from proving yourself at the NCAA level against fierce competition - especially when the opposition is focussed on stopping you.

I don't think that was the case with K-Hump in Minnesota (he did score 19 pts. a game in a tough conference, but not sure how much pressure he really had playing for a lousy team).

David Lee has similar physical attributes but played 3-4 years at Florida and was subject to intense pressure, defenses designed to stop him, etc....
When there is a big rebound up for grabs late in a game, David Lee is not going to be nervous. Neither would PJ Tucker, as he has a big-time NCAA pedigree as well (scored some huge baskets under more pressure than any regular season Raptors game could ever produce).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> Again, K-Hump should have stayed in school. There is a lot to be gained from proving yourself at the NCAA level against fierce competition - especially when the opposition is focussed on stopping you.
> 
> I don't think that was the case with K-Hump in Minnesota (he did score 19 pts. a game in a tough conference, but not sure how much pressure he really had playing for a lousy team).
> 
> ...


Defences were designed to stop Humprhies at Minnesota... defences were never designed to stop David Lee at Florida. Florida had several other weapons.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Humphries played for a lousy team. I wouldn't say opposing team's coaches lost any sleep over how K-Hump would fill the basket against their second line and walk-ons.

David Lee and PJ Tucker, though neither was a pure scorer, gained tons of experience in big games (lots of post-season games). Lee's teammates were over-rated creampuffs (except Bonner I guess). 

It's going to be hard for him to develop a real game in garbage time for the Raptors when no one is calling any plays for him - never any real pressure on him. 

I don't always say a player should stay in college - I'm not Dick Vitale - but in Humphries' case I think it's pretty clear.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

What a catch and finish on that bounce pass from Calderon! Hump can really move in the open court.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bump.

Hump's been making great use of his increased minutes. He's quick on his feet, has some touch, and is a great overall athlete. Getting a lot more comfortable on the floor, starting to communicate and make very aggressive plays. He's got offensive talent that is probably only just starting to progress after so much time on the bench. His running one-handers are impressive, not many big guys are comfortable with that move. 

His combination of strength and mobility alone gives him considerable potential. The important thing is that it seems he has the attitude and drive to put it together. Again, I love the idea of a Bargnani, Bosh, and Hump frontline.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

hate to say this but.. ballocks is right..
the garbo injury IS a blessing in disguise.. for Kris Humphries of course =D


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yea at ye momemt hump a poor mans Varejao but can become equivelant to varejo or better.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

mos def a pick and roll forward, probably a big reason that utah picked him. has advanced ability to finish off one foot. starting to make much better decisions with the ball. has the athleticism for continued skill development.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If you look at the games that he has played 15 minutes or more in he puts up solid numbers. I would like to see him at a consistant 20 per game, but I doubt that happens when we are healthy. If we are able to sign him for a few years he could be an important player for us in the 2008/09 season. Bargnani will start at the 5 spot and Humpries could be the primary back-up at the 5 and 4 spots. Bosh and Bargs will log most of the minutes, but a hustle guy like Hump could make for a nice 3 man rotation....provided he continues to improve and embrace his role.


----------

